# 2013 Blazer Bay 2220 Professional



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Join the Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine*

2013 Blazer Bay 2220 Professional being pushed by a 2008 Mercury 225hp OptiMax (416 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2013 Magic Tilt tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance ELITE 7Ti GPS/FF, Minn Kota 80lb 24v Trolling Motor w/batteries & on-board battery charger, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, Jensen Bluetooth Stereo w/PYLE speakers, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, manual jackplate w/12” set back, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Lenco Trim Tabs, Smart Craft digital gauges, (2) rear storage boxes, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell, lean post w/rod holders – cup holders & fold down footrest, center console w/integrated livewell & Pro Bubbles, (2) bow insulated boxes, (2) bow rod lockers, anchor locker, courtesy & navigation lights.

Nicely equipped 2220 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

